# ATI RADEON HD 3200 graphics RS780M  please help



## bmh8976

ATI RADEON HD 3200 graphics RS780M

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
would this be a good graphics card for mobile gaming, 512mb right?
im not looking for anything to special just somthin I can run WoW and maybe a few other games like TF2 on smoothly.


----------



## bebopin64

it wont be smooth.  3200 is bad.


----------

